# Meet luna



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Well this is Luna many of you on here will now her because i post threads non stop im addicted! lol and proud!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

lemme have her  

she is gorgeous, oh and u ave the same fire as my mum lol.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lemme have her
> 
> she is gorgeous, oh and u ave the same fire as my mum lol.


Thanks alot what do you mean you have the same fire as my mum lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

akoshi said:


> Thanks alot what do you mean you have the same fire as my mum lol


u ave exactly the same fire as in the first picture behind ur dog 

it has to brass bits sticking up eitha side of the fire at the front...it is exactly the same....and i can tell u how old it is aswell lol...its still going strong...best fire yet for heat. lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

she's great love her little scarf, she looks wonderful


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

What a poser lol....

is it a girl or a bot any ways he/she is a beauty.........


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u ave exactly the same fire as in the first picture behind ur dog
> 
> it has to brass bits sticking up eitha side of the fire at the front...it is exactly the same....and i can tell u how old it is aswell lol...its still going strong...best fire yet for heat. lol


Oh yeah lol sorry, yeah they are really good for heat i love it, i love it more in the winter lol


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Jumberlina said:


> What a poser lol....
> 
> is it a girl or a bot any ways he/she is a beauty.........


she a little girl lol people mistake her for a boy all the time because of her size lol but yeah she loves the camera and loves attention of people


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

griffpan said:


> she's great love her little scarf, she looks wonderful


thanks alot that for when it is windy outside, even though the scarf might not do anything lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

akoshi said:


> Well this is Luna many of you on here will now her because i post threads non stop im addicted! lol and proud!


And you should be proud! She's lovely 

Love the one of her sitting in the chair


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> And you should be proud! She's lovely
> 
> Love the one of her sitting in the chair


she has claimed that chair now lol when you sit on their she gives you dirty looks lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

My Bulldogs like Chairs & the sofa they all make a play for the recliner when the O/H gets up out of it, talk about jumping in his grave...


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol i know tellme about it, she does that when my mum goes out she goes on the sofa and lays their until she gets back lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

akoshi said:


> Lol i know tellme about it, she does that when my mum goes out she goes on the sofa and lays their until she gets back lol


Must be a Bulldog thing


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Must be a Bulldog thing


yep it must be


----------

